# Is my 1995 R33 GTR eligible for classic car insurance?



## Ads (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am currently insured with A Plan who have provided me with a renewal figure of £690. This has increased by £90 on last years premium.
I am 28 years old, 10 years ncb, clean license and only do between 2000 and 3000 miles per annum so i reckon i can find a cheaper deal.
Just wondered if anybody on here knows if the 1995 GTR is eligible for classic car insurance and, if so, who are good ones to approach?

Many Thanks,

Adam


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

15 years or older qualifies for classic i think so it will be 15 years old in 2010 on whatever month it was made


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats a rubbish quote! I'm with Flux at the moment. Give them a go


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Any car over 10 years old qualifies for classic car insurance. AON are very good.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

mines on classic 1995 reg


----------



## Ads (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys, Flux got it down to £600 but i shall give AON a go.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought about the classic route ages ago but just never got around to it , mines a little over 18 years old now too .


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive my 96 R33 gtr insured classic !!!! 
Agreed value of 20k , mileage limited to 3000.
Must be garaged with full security.
Fully comp for £475 .


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

i am seriously considering classic insurance as it could save a hell of alot of money.....

whats the crack then?

which companies do you all use?
Whats the age of the car have to do with it? (some say 15 yrs others 10?)
how do you get agreed value?
is there any limit on modifications? does it have to be standard?

etc etc......

any help is appreciated

Rob


----------



## Ads (Feb 3, 2006)

I've found, through some recent research, that one of the main criteria of classic insurance is keeping the car in a locked garage. Something i am currently lacking. Maybe next year...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

banzai who Are you with ?

cheers
beaker


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I used to insure my S13 track car with these people Insurance For Motorsport | Competition Car Insurance 

they were cheap, said nothing about a garage and covered anything over 10 years as a classic, were very mod friendly. covered me for 3000 miles a year.

I don't know if they are still good but they were the best quote for me when I had it (about 3 years ago)

/Steve


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Does anybody have a site with info about classic car insurance? I have a 12 year old Ford and if it's going to get my insurance down I will go for classic on renewal!


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

interested to find out what you pay in the end, im also 28 , no points etc, but in the motortrade 'mechanic' which always seems to go against me ...... im paying 980 ish from memory all mods declared etc


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Beaker said:


> banzai who Are you with ?
> 
> cheers
> beaker


Royal sun alliance through open and direct.
When the policy was took out i was 28 .


----------

